# fenster automatisch schließen!



## aTa (13. Februar 2002)

home.arcor.de/mrpiper/fz 

wenn ich auf den link klick will ich das das erste fenster wieder geschlossen wird damit man das chromeless besser sieht wie soll ich das machen


----------



## Sovok (13. Februar 2002)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/window.htm#close

wie macht man eigentlich son chromeless?

edit: hat sich erledigt hab mir den quelltext angeschaut... blick aber ned alle begriffe

wo find ich erklärungen zu windowCERRARd, windowCERRARo, windowNONEgrf, windowCLOCK, windowTIT etc.


----------



## aTa (13. Februar 2002)

hier findest du alles darüber
http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=7747


----------



## sam (13. Februar 2002)

rtfm (read the fuckin manual)  
http://www.microbians.com


----------



## braindad (13. Februar 2002)

ist doch wirklich selbsterklärend  ts ts ts

=)


----------

